# Most used 3, least used e/s & WOW thank you MAC!



## natalie75 (May 18, 2006)

I'm up to four 15 palettes, something I would only admit to my friends hear on Specktra
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Starting on pigments now!  

So many colors that I love but I seem to use the same ones and ignore the same ones.  

MOST USED:
Naked Lunch
Omega
Kid
Oh - I have to add Summer Neutral, LOVE IT!

LEAST USED:
Trax
Espresso
Aria

WOW:
Meadowland
Coppering
Cranberry
Coco and Tan pigment tied


----------



## asnbrb (May 19, 2006)

*cough*Ineedaseventhpalette*cough*

Most: 
Espresso/Bateau (lately, for eyebrows)
Vanilla
Bamboo

Least:
Rose (pro- and to think, I had my boyfriend drag it all the way from Vegas for me)
Freshwater
Idol Eyes

eta- forgot the "wow"
Wow:
Moth Brown
Maroon
Gold Dusk


----------



## MissMarley (May 19, 2006)

MOST:
Seedy Pearl
Vex
Gorgeous Gold

LEAST:
Kid
Vanilla
Subgreen

Wow!:
Flirty Number
All Duochrome shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lovely Lily pigment

EDIT: Hey, looking at this list makes me think that Vex and Subgreen (from Chromezone 3) would go well together...hmm..eyes for tomorrow!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 19, 2006)

MOST USED:
Jest
Sable
Say Yeah!

LEAST USED:
Amberlights
Satin Taupe
Freshwater

WOW:
Motif
Steamy
Say Yeah!


----------



## Kat (May 19, 2006)

Most:
All That Glitters
Woodwinked
Shroom

Least:
Trax
Motif
Slip Pink

Wow!:
Parfait Amour
Shimmermoss
Juxt


----------



## bellaetoile (May 19, 2006)

most used: parrot, oceanique, carbon

least used: uhm. juiced, club, just about everything from culturebloom.


----------



## Eilinoir (May 19, 2006)

Most used:
- Shroom
- Patina
- Vanilla pigment

Least Used:
- Hush
- Vex
- Taupeless

WOW:
- Swish
- Coco pigment
- Gold Dusk pigment


----------



## asraicat (May 19, 2006)

i have 15 15 palettes;  have many premade & custom quads & need more 15s...are we we counting still potted e/s!?!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 19, 2006)

Most: 
Omega
Patina 
white wheat

Least: 
coppering 
shimmermoss 
belle azure 
sunsplosion 

WOW!
Lily white
Summer Neutral 
expensive pink 
honey lust (loving it over liners) 

Its hard to do least used, I have a lot that get ignored in the corner of my dresser....


----------



## coachkitten (May 19, 2006)

Most:
nylon
black tied
satin taupe

Least:
parrot (because I don't want it to run out!)
plum 
plumage

WOW:
moth brown
meadowland
pollen
creme de menthe


----------



## enka (May 19, 2006)

Most:
Shroom
Satin Taupe (my love, goes with everything)
Mineralism (great for a wash)

Least:
every pink e/s I have
Greensmoke (I like the colour, but the e/s is somwhat dry)

WOW:
Moth Brown (I want a back up so badly!)
Aquadisiac
Demi-Sweet


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 19, 2006)

Most:
Goldmine
Orange Tangent
Retrospeck

Least:
Sushi Flower (I hate pink and yet I have a good number of them :-\)
Plum Dressing (purple = least favorite color)
Shimmermoss

Wow:
Sunsplosion (omg I am going to die when this runs out)
Summer Neutral
Guacamole


----------



## Padmita (May 19, 2006)

Most:
Surreal
Gleam
Vanilla pigment

Least:
Trax
Woodwinked
Star Violet

Wow:
Deckchair
Lustreleaf
Say Yeah
Twillery


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2006)

Most:

- Woodwinked
- Mulch
- Carbon

Least:
- Plum -> hate this!!
- Cranberry
- Antiqued

WOW:
- Blue-Brown pigment
- Bright Fuchsia pigment
- Coppering e/s


----------



## veilchen (May 19, 2006)

Most:
Dazzlelight (use it for highlighting every day)
Grain (HG!!!)
Pink Freeze (for me the perfect colour to go on a date)

Least:
Antiqued (too dark)
Crystal (I can't get it to show up nicely)
Petalescent (such a washed-out pink on me)

Wow:
D'Bohemia (love love love it)
Meadowland (prettiest turquoise ever)
In Living Pink (gorgeous on blue eyes)


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 19, 2006)

Most:
Nylon
Retrospeck
Expensive Pink

Least:
Sprout
Iris Print
Stars and Rockets

WOW:
Coppering (One of my favorites)
Budding Beauty


----------



## ledonatella (May 19, 2006)

Most:
Phloof
Casino
Say Yeah!

Least:
Plum Dressing
Zonk Bleu! (although I love it)
Nocturnelle

Wow!:
Slip Pink
Parrot (I'm back to being in love with it again!)
Juxt


----------



## alysia (May 19, 2006)

Most:
All that Glitters
Spring Up
Overgrown

Least:
Juxt
All my pigments... (I really need to start using them)
Vanilla/Nylong (I don't think I've ever used these)
All of my blues...

WOW:
Botanical
Little Minx
Vex


----------



## bottleblack (May 19, 2006)

Most: 
Goldbit (I SO need a backup of this!)
Gleam
Mythology

Least:
Black Tied
Humid
Jewel Blue

WOW!:
Overgrown
Stars N' Rockets
Paradisco


----------



## ninabruja (May 19, 2006)

most:
naked lunch
hepcat
bitter

least:
silly goose
felt blue
mystical mist

wow:
blue absinthe
cobalt (pro)
belle azure


----------



## kradge79 (May 19, 2006)

Most:
Naked Lunch
Seedy Pearl
All That Glitters

Least:
Trax
Iris Print (haven't used it once, but I want to)
Beauty Marked

Wow:
Summer Neutral
Flirty Number
Softwash Grey Piggie


----------



## mpicky (May 19, 2006)

Most:
All that Glitters
Blue Absinthe
Tempting

Least:
Tilt
Unrealy Blue


Wow
Coco
Golden Lemon
Stars  Rockets


----------



## dollbabybex (May 19, 2006)

most used:
Phloof
Tempting
Summer neutral (i know its new but ive used it lots!!)

Least used:
Orange
Stomp
Crimsonette

Wow:
Fresh water
Bitter
Gorgeous gold


----------



## user2 (May 19, 2006)

I'll need my fourth 15 pan palette soon!

Most used:
Pollen
Amber Lights
Expensive Pink

Least used:
Guacamole
Wisful
Orange Tangent

WOW:
Sensualize
Parrot
Living Pink


----------



## karen (May 19, 2006)

The following do NOT include my shadesticks or pigments. Shadows only.

MOST:
-Soba
-Cork
-All That Glitters

LEAST:
I recently sold off everything that I don't use. But of what I kept...
-Botanical
-Velvet Moss
-Love-Bud

WOW:
-Twinks
-Amber Lights
-Slip Pink


----------



## Natalie_Necro (May 19, 2006)

Most used:
Shroom
White Frost 
Print

Least Used:
Chill Blue
Banshee
Guacamole

Wow!
Lucky Green
Nylon
Melody

<3


----------



## Georgiecat (May 19, 2006)

Most used: 
Sable
Naked Lunch
Saddle

Least Used:
Vex
Parrot
Parfait Amour

Forgot WOW:Melon pigment, Tan pigment


----------



## Brianne (May 19, 2006)

MOST:
-Jest
-Satin Taupe
-Expensive Pink

LEAST:
-Phloof!
-Plum (from Madame B)
-Guacamole (so neglected)

WOW!
-Moth Brown
-Meadowland
-Cranberry


----------



## Isis (May 19, 2006)

*wow I have so very few colors that aren't LE!*

*MOST:*
- Mylar
- De Menthe
- Sable

*LEAST:*
- Melody
- Hipnotique
- Guacamole (I'm not sure I've ever used it actually...)

*WOW!* I'm going to cry when I run out of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Metamorph
- Meadowland
- Laven-dah!


----------



## serendipityii (May 20, 2006)

Most used:
Bagatelle
Woodwinked
Black Tied

Least used:
Chrome Yellow
Humid
Cranberry

Wow! colors:
Stars 'n Rockets
Summer Neutral
Blue Absinthe


----------



## talk2mesun (May 20, 2006)

fghgfhgfh


----------



## dollbabybex (May 20, 2006)

reading through most people seem really impressed with summer neutral


----------



## Rowan (May 20, 2006)

Most Used:

Vanilla
Patina
Twinks

Least Used:

De Menthe
Black Tied
Malt

Wow:

Old Gold Pigment
Club
Humid


----------



## JesusShaves (May 20, 2006)

Most
- Carbon
- Coppering
- Sweeten Up

Least
- Antiqued
- Mulch
- woodwinked

wow
- Coppering
- Flirty Number
- bitter


----------



## Chloe2277 (May 20, 2006)

MOST:
brule
era
mulch

LEAST:
coppering
lucky green
coral (salsabelle)

WOW:
tres teal (mineralize)
leisuretime
juxt and golden olive pigment!


----------



## tracie (May 20, 2006)

MOST:
sunday best
twinks
espresso

LEAST:
trax
freshwater
parfait amour

WOW:
meadowland
lucky green
teal pig
goldenaire pig


----------



## XoXo (May 20, 2006)

MOST-

Stars N Rockets

Pink Freeze

Creme De Violet

LEAST-

Amber Lites

Woodwinked

Gorgeous Gold

Sushi Flower ( had it for 4 months and havent used it once )

WOW-

Rose pigment

Violet Pigment

Lily White pigment


----------



## pinkarcade (May 21, 2006)

Most:
Soft Brown
Nocturnell
Vanilla

Least: 
Freshwater
Silly Goose
Boutique Brown

Wow: 
Sushi Flower
Early Lawn
Pinked Mauve Pigment


----------



## 101mynxes (May 21, 2006)

Most:
Gorgeous Gold
Slip Pink
Free To Be Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Least:
Silvering
Freshwater
Parrot

Wow:
Say Yeah!
Gorgeous Gold
Summer Neutral


----------



## geeko (May 21, 2006)

MOST:
aquadisiac
gorgeous gold
woodwinked

Least:
Surreal
Steamy
Trax

WOW:
freshwater
swimming
mulch


----------



## mellimello (May 21, 2006)

I need my 5th palette... eeeep!

MOST:
Retrospeck (I swear I use this EVERYDAY lol)
Lucky Green
Parrot

LEAST:
Club
Prose & Fancy
Pink Papillion

WOW:
Meadowland
Summer Neutral
Spring Up


----------



## sarzio (May 21, 2006)

with my feeeble collection of eye stuff...

Most:
White Frost
Stars 'n rockets (my first eyeshadow from MAC)
Overgrown
Goldmine

Least:
Iris Print
Creme De Violet

Wow: 
Violet pigment
Steamy


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 21, 2006)

Most:
Parfait Amour
Dazzlelight
Carbon

Least:
Little Minx
Paradisco
Contrast
Shimmermoss

Wow:
Lucky Green
Moon's Reflection
Parrot


----------



## natalie75 (Jun 4, 2006)

*new addition*

After filing 4 of MAC's 15 palettes, I've decided to try pigments.  OMG I am IN LOVE with Coco!  I also bought Tan, Deckchair, Vanilla, ID Citrus Twist, both from the Sundressing Collection................. And just when I thought I'd be able to save money!!


----------



## cyens (Jun 4, 2006)

MOST:
Vanilla
Shroom
bamboo
swish

LEAST:
print
crystal
quarry

WOW:
Haux
summer neutral
cranberry
swish


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 4, 2006)

Most Used:
Nylon
Woodwinked
Expensive Pink

Least Used:
Rose Pigment 
Creme de Violet
Aquadisiac

Wow:
Golden Olive Pigment
Steamy
Coppering


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 20, 2006)

*what do you use w/Flirty Number? LOVE IT w/Coco Pigment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 
_Most:
Naked Lunch
Seedy Pearl
All That Glitters

Least:
Trax
Iris Print (haven't used it once, but I want to)
Beauty Marked

Wow:
Summer Neutral
Flirty Number
Softwash Grey Piggie_

 

what do you use w/Flirty Number? LOVE IT w/Coco Pigment


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 21, 2006)

MOST USED:
Espresso (eyebrows)
Twinks
Mulch

LEAST USED:
Coppering
White Frost
Sketch

WOW:
Honey Lust
Amber Lights (finally bought it)
Black Tied


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 22, 2006)

Most

Belle Azure
Hepcat
Taupeless
Deckchair


Least

Slip Pink
Creme De Violet
Iris Print
Trax (why oh why did i buy this one)


Wow

Blue Absinthe
Man Catcher
Contrast
Coppering


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 23, 2006)

Most:
Relaxing,
Pollen,
Goldbit,
Trax

Least:
Budding Beauty,
FineShine,
Little Minx,
Iris Print,
Slip Pink,
Love-Bud,
Lavendar Sky

WOW:
Gold Dusk Pigment,
SunnyDaze Pigment, 
MAC Parrot,
MAC Waternymph,
MAC Guacamole,
Earthly Delight,
Moth Brown,
In Living Pink,
Flirty Number,


----------



## patty88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Most used: 
  	Star Violet
  	Rose pigment
  	Expensive Pink

  	Least used:
  	Beauty Marked
  	Dark Soul pigment
  	Parfait Armour


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2010)

Most:

  	Dazzlelight
  	Vex
  	Satin Taupe

  	Least:

  	Kelly
  	Climate Blue
  	Rose

  	Wow

  	Stars N Rockets
  	Vex
  	Illegal Cargo/ Bruised Plum


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 30, 2010)

*Most:*
  	Vanilla
  	Soft Brown
  	Satin Taupe

*Least:*
  	Cranberry
  	Carbon
  	Humid

*Wow:*
  	Sweet & Punchy
  	Woodwinked


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 17, 2010)

Aside from brushes, my most used are:
  	1. satin taupe
  	2. carbon
  	3. brown down

  	Least used:
  	1. clarity (lol what was i thinking)
  	2. bitter (fun for one or two events every year, but most of the time i really have nowhere to wear that color to)
  	3. post hate - i saw juderivera use it and got it b/c of her, but alas, i am not juderivera and post haste did not do much for me at all

  	Edited: didn't realize this was just for e/s only


----------

